# * Official Air Suspension FS Thread July - September 2010



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

This thread is the official and only FS thread going on in the Air Supsension forum.
This will help us eliminate all the FS ads through out the forum.
This is the place to sell airride stuff or trade airride stuff. do not post any none airride products in this thread.*The Rules:*

Only post FS stuff here.
Once it sells delete your post. If you do not know how please ask.
This will start over every three months.
*NO posting replies in here... IM, or e-mail the seller.* Any replies will be deleted immediately w/o any explanation. You may however post your classified thread in the normal classified forums and post here with a short description and a link to the thread.
 *NO MORE THAN 3 PICTURES*  If you have more pictures, please provide links to them
No pics over 640 pixels in height or width.
*DO NOT POST THE SAME ITEM FOR SALE MORE THAN ONCE**POSTS VIOLATING THESE RULES WILL BE DELETED WITHOUT NOTICE!*

*NOTE:*
This thread will be restarted every quarter (3 months). 

Q1 January - March
Q2 April - June
Q3 July - September
Q4 October - December


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

sold


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*EDIT: ILL TAKE 50.00 AT H20*
avs wireless remotes. I paid 80 with relays plus shipping, looking for 60 picked up, they are brand new.


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

Sold!


----------



## nudebowl (Jun 19, 2005)

*Bag over struts, airbagit.com $450 shipped obo*

These are brand new, never mounted bag over struts from airbagit.com. They were made for a 1998 Cadillac Deville but I was going to mount them to my Audi. That project is over and these didn't get used. I took the one out of the factory bubble wrap for the photo. These go for $799 on there site. I am selling them for $450 obo shipped. If you pm me I can send you some measurements.


----------



## nudebowl (Jun 19, 2005)

*Double convolute air springs from airbagit.com*

These are double convolute air springs from airbagit.com. They are rated at 3049 lbs per bag. They come with cup style brackets and can be re-fabricated to fit whatever you can think of. They have not been mounted and are brand new. I will include the 3/8 press in air connectors with them. They are 2.8" closed, 10.50" extended and 7.25" dia. $200 obo 
shipped


----------



## lvwgti1.8t (Mar 1, 2005)

RE-5 Slam Specialties with mounts for a mk4 great condition used for maybe 200 miles comes with or with out mounts. prices are OBO

150 $ with out mounts
185$ with mounts


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*AIR parts*

sold


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

sold


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*FS: Mason-Tech (MKV) Imola Red Struts*

*SOLD*


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

8 SMC Air Ride valves & fittings:
These were in the car for 3 weeks total and they work great no leaks or stuck valves or anything like that. The valves are pre strung with no leaks into 2- (4) valve strings and are ready for 1/8 pressure senders to be screwed in. I will ship them together, but if buyer wants I will disassemble and clean everything and ship them that way also.
*Price: 255$ shipped (with paypal gift option if not + paypal fees)*


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

I have a 5 gallon skinny 5 port tank for sale $30 plus shipping
PM me for pics!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey all,

I've got a brand new fully polished 5-gallon tank. Tank has 4 front ports, 3 on one side and 2 on the other. 9 ports total 

It is identical to what I had in my .:R. Not sure what it is worth. Don't remember what I paid for it. So lets go with $100.00 plus shipping OBO. PM me if you are interested.. As I don't come on the forums much anymore.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*valves*

(8) asco 1/4" valves for FBSS. lightly used. ALOT of new fittings. pre plumbed all you need is to wire them and run your airlines :thumbup:

make an offer or $250 shipped


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*FS : Numatics Watertrap*

*$SOLD$*


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

Two (2) used Universal Aerosports, with two top brackets and two braided leader lines, all in good condition looking for *$250* shipped

pm me for pics


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*FS: 5 gallon 8 (1/2") port tank*

Sold*

Damn that was quick.


----------



## subgti (Mar 19, 2003)

*Fs*

Fs i have a full air ride set up for a MIV manson's tech bags and a ride tech airpod , the airpode come's with two compressors and a 5 gallon tank also with remote controls,everything its about 5 months old with no problems rides really good ,the set up its still on the car ,

so this is what i have 
front mason tech front's and rears



















and this is the airpod set up ill add pics tonite

http://www.ridetech.com/store/control-systems/airpod-ridepro-e3.html

the ride











$3000 + ship


----------



## 12vfreak (Nov 2, 2003)

*some stuff for sale*

hey guys i have a accuair vu4 and switchspeed controller up for sale .....and alos bagyard rear mk4 r32 rear bags.....put pics up tomorrow let me know....thanx


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*4 1/2 valves with bunches of misc. 1/2 fittings*

As title states, I have 4 1/2 valves that I acquired a while ago and held onto for a rainy day when I was bored. However, I am trying to clean out some extra parts and make a few bucks to be able to bring another car into the yard, so these have to go. I just tested all 4 of them less than an hour ago, so they definitely work. Let's start off at $120 for these, as there must be at least $50 in fittings here. Pics will be up soon, and shipping is on your dime. :thumbup:


----------



## TheBigBang (Sep 29, 2006)

I have (from bagriders) the (2) D-Cup rear brackets and (2) AirHouse II bags with 1/4 fittings. Everything is Brand New, never installed on my car. New this is $270 shipped. Since these are brand new I am looking for around the same. They fit MKV Jetta/Rabbit/GTI MKVI GTI Passat and CC.

$250 shipped to your door (keep in mind these are brand new, so you save $20).

your best bet is to contact me through my cell: call/text 561-307-1870 

they look exactly like this...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

My entire setup is coming off the car and will be for sale.

It includes:

BagYard Bomber Front Struts
BagYard Classic Rear Bags
5 Gallon 6 1/2" Port Tank
ALL BRASS DOT Fitting Kit
Dual Viair 444c Compressors
AccuAir SwitchSpeed Controller w/optional pressure switch
AccuAir Manifold (new version)
Stinger 80a Relay
AccuAir Wiring kit

Price is 2200 + coils or 2800 outright


----------



## C4NT2T0PTHECROOK (Mar 19, 2009)

*FS: MKV Full Air-Ride Setup*

Well , Never thought this day would come but i lost my great job and now need some money so looking to part out my car. I have a full air-ride setup for a MKV, looking to get around 2300 OBO for it.

- Mason-Tech front struts that will come with BRAND NEW never used strut mounts on the side.

- FK Silverline with adjustable shocks over trimmed .5 inch shorter air house bags.
rears a

- Fittings 3/8

- Chrome 4 port (on the sides) 5 gallon tank. (Will include wood flooring cut to fit tank).

- Easy street auto pilot control custom fitted into sunglass holder.

- 8 Easy street chrome valves.

- Dual chrome viair 400 cc compressors.

- Dual SMC metal water traps.

Pics upon request.


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*AIR RIDE PARTS*


2 - Slam Specialties RE-5 rear bags + fittings + adapters + brackets - *$200*
4 - 3/8" AFC Manifold valves + fittings - *$230*
1 - Street Wires power cable kit + switch box wiring - *$100*

Note: All fittings are brass, push-to-connect fittings

Everything in gently used, working order. No holes/leaks in bags/valves/etc. *Buyer pays shipping.*


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Full Bagyard Setup for MkIV R32 / Mk1 TT with management*

Hate to sell it all, but it never got on the car (all brandy new) and I'm strapped for cash and my job isn't paying as much as it should.

On to the meaningful stuff. What is for sale:

An entire Accuair e-Level setup with tank and compressors which contains:

2 - Viair 400c compressors
1 - Aluminum 5 Gallon Tank
50 ft. of DOT rated black air line
VU4 valve manifold
e-level CPU and nickel plated controller
2 - Wireless remotes and receiver unit
6 Ga. Power supply cable with 70 Amp fuse installed


And the bags:

2 Bagyard Bomber fronts for Mk1 Audi TT (same as MkIV front end just with sway bar end links on the strut housing)

2 Bagyard Classic rear bags intended for R32/TT Quattro rear setup.

Totaled I would like to get $3000 with shipping at the buyers expense. I will split up the bags and the management, but I'd like to keep the management all together. Price for just the management I would let go for $1600.

Everything is brand new and was never installed on a vehicle. I'll set up some pics later. Thanks for looking!


----------



## cdel15 (Sep 17, 2007)

fs mk4 complete air ride kit..

bagyard bombers 
mason tech firestone rear 
5 gallon 400cc compressor 
all the line manual setup everything needed to throw on your mk4..
1800 takes it im in central nj.:beer:


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Tried PMing*



12vfreak said:


> hey guys i have a accuair vu4 and switchspeed controller up for sale .....and alos bagyard rear mk4 r32 rear bags.....put pics up tomorrow let me know....thanx


Sorry to muck up the thread but I tried pm'ing it was full.
How much for Switch Speed controller shipped to TX 76040 I have cash ready to go. You can't email me at [email protected] if it is easier. Thanks for your time.

John Pollock


----------



## C4NT2T0PTHECROOK (Mar 19, 2009)

*FS: MKV Full Air-Ride Setup*

Well , Never thought this day would come but i lost my great job and now need some money so looking to part out my car. I have a full air-ride setup for a MKV, looking to get around 2300 OBO for it.

- Mason-Tech front struts that will come with BRAND NEW never used strut mounts on the side.

- FK Silverline with adjustable shocks over trimmed .5 inch shorter air house bags.
rears a

- Fittings 3/8

- Chrome 4 port (on the sides) 5 gallon tank. (Will include wood flooring cut to fit tank).

- Easy street auto pilot control custom fitted into sunglass holder.

- 8 Easy street chrome valves.

- Dual chrome viair 400 cc compressors.

- Dual SMC metal water traps.

Here's Some Pics:

Aired-Out. (10 PSI was in the left front, not completely aired out.)









Laying Frame.









Aired-Out In Front.









Aired-Out In Rear.









Aired-Out Rear View.









98 PSI All Around.









98 PSI Front.









98 PSI Rear.









Controller In Sunglass Holder.









Setup.









Setup 2.









Trunk Wood.


----------



## dubbinjeastin (Sep 16, 2007)

Dual 400s. 5 gallon tank. AVS 7 switch. Box made for Mark IV Golf. Rear Firestone bags (MKIV). All 3/8 air lines and wires included to run the set up. 
$1200 obo.


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

WTT: wheels for airride parts


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

MK4 steering column dual gauge pod good for your boost gauge and an air gauge. bought it from newsouth. brand new, i thought it would fit my a4 but it doesnt. $35 shipped obo


----------



## mako159 (Jun 16, 2010)

*Selling Complete setup and more*

I am currently selling a complete air management. I had it on the car for 3 days. The components I have is listed below:

Viair 450 
110/145 pressure switch 
8 3/8 smc valves 
All 3/8 hose 
I upgraded to all 3/8 DOT nickel fittings . Everything has been coated with Loctite 565 thread sealant, there are no leaks whatsoever. 
AVS clear box with 7 switches 
All wire is done for you. You would just need to hook up the power and ground. 
Airlift 5 gallon reg sized air tank 
4 manual air paddle valves 
60ft 1/4 air line 
2 Airlift dual needle gauges w/ mounting plate and fittings/lights 

Local Pickup perferred but I am willing to ship as well. 

$700/obo

[email protected]

I can email pics if your interested..


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Rear r32/TT brackets*

I have some Rear r32/TT brackets up for sale. They bolt right up to a air house 1 bags. They are powder coated wrinkle red. Looking for 100.00 shipped. i will post pics tomorrow of them on the TT to show how low they go. Deff lower then Mason tech's but not as low as bagyards. For 100.00 i dont think you can beat it tho.


----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)

*Air ridezzzz*

4 asco valves....$140 +shipping 
 

2 universal front bags: mk4......$250 +shipping 
 
 

3gal tank....$80 shipped 
 

Will trade for Coilovers in good condition.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

*Airride*

Thinking about going static on the miro's. 

Selling My Entire Management. All brand new, Hasn't been used yet. 

I was in the process of bagging my B5 Passat but there is a change in wind. :banghead: 

Things for sale. Going to sell the kit all together for now. Everything you need to do a 8 valves analog set up. 

1x - Hand Pollished 5 Gallon Alluminum Tank $200 
1x - 400c Viair Compressor (Brand New) $160 
8x - 3/8 Asco Valves $230 
2x - Dual Needle Viair Gauges 160psi Illuminated $56 
1x - AVS Black 7 Switchbox $60 
1x - Single Needle Viair Illuminated 160psi Gauge $12 
1x - 145/110 Pressure Switch $15 
1x - 42 Draft Design Single Din Triple Gauge Holder (Black ABS Plastic) $22 
65 ft. - 1/8th Airline $20 
55 ft. - 1/4th Airline $22 
1x - Relay and Wiring Harness $6 
99x - **** load of fittings to make 4 valve assembly's and more $150 
4x - 3/8th Silencer $15 
1x - SMC 3/8 WaterTrap $25 

None of this stuff has been used yet. Going to sell for $900 + Shipping. I live in Southern California. Zip Code 93065. If your willing to pick up that makes things easier. Call or text me anytime at 805-624-0261 -Austin 






























All you need besides this kit is Bags. 

Please give me a call or text. 

Would love to trade for someones coils I need to be on the ground ASAP!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

don't do it, your build was going so great. Keep going!!! 
once you get it finished it will all be worth it.


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

AVS Single needle gauge w/ blue led - $15 
Air Zenith digital gauge w/ 2 pressure sanders - $50 
5 Gallon w/ 8 1/2" ports (fittings not included) - $40 
5 switch switchbox in chrome - $10


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*firestone bag*

i have for sale (1) mason tech firestone rear sleeve bag. this is the new style. 
the reason for only having one is i blew the other one. which i went with re-5s instead. this is for a mk4 

asking 105 shipped 
pics at request. 

i can also sell the blown bag with the good brackets i dont know how much its worth though lets say 45 shipped


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Atari controller*

FS: ATARI 4-way controller 

Purchased a full MK1 kit and this is what came with it.. it is cool, so i dont mind keeping it.. but im really looking to switch to a 7-switch controller so i can run a remote and upgrade to FB/SS 

THIS IS ONLY FOR 4-WAY. it would be really cool in a mk1 or mk2, or someone looking for a better 4 way controller than the manual paddle shifters 

No clue what its "worth" so im just going to say *200 OBO *or trade for an AVS switchbox that allows the use of a remote 

Options include 
Front up 
Front down 
Rear up 
Rear down 
All dump (Red button) 

everything goes into a relay box not pictured. and it will have the wires that go to the valves 

 

If someone is interested shoot me an offer. im in no hurry to sell, its just not my thing


----------



## iluvtomesswithu (Jun 27, 2006)

FS looking for 2100 or best offer 
full airride set up everything has only 400 miles on it. the system was set up to be able to keep the spare tire. 
reason for selling is have a lot of medical bills to pay now. 

universal air areo sport boc, 3 front. 2 new + 1that has a minor leak that can be fixed. 
come with front struts 
2 uni air for rear. 
dorbits d cups. 
switch speed controller with tank pressor sensor. 
accuair compressor. 
and other stuff i for left out. 

Also if u want the base for everything the wood floor, and the sub box. let me know i will sell them for aditional price 



Also willing to part out if i get enough intrest. bags are for a mvk mk6. and the dorbits d cups can be used on mk4


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Pics coming. . *. 

i have MK5 FK Silverline coilovers with Aero Sports and leader lines 
and Uvair Rear bags w/brackets (keep your "nipples") & 3/8 fittings 

If they are off I will throw in the rear FK strets 

$900 shipped/ $850 picked up.


----------



## tdipower17 (Mar 11, 2009)

*MKV AIRlift Slam*

I have airlift mkv front struts for sale. 600 Local 675 shipped OBO.. 
Miami,fl


----------



## SLMDB5 (Feb 1, 2010)

FS: full digital management air setup.

Includes;
Uni. Aerosport Front strut bags
Uni. Airhouse 1 rear bags with mk4/B5 brackets
Dakota Digital DHC-2000 Automatic Digital Ride Height Controller








I will include all wiring for install:
*DHC-2000 Harness with remote antenna(remote is $50, lost mine)
*4 pressure senders
*ground block
*power block
*compressor relay harness
*extra viair relays
Easystreet Xtreme 8 valve manifold block(just cleaned and lubricated)
1 400C Viair compressor
2 3 Gal. tanks

Everything has less than 10k on it. Fit's mk4s and b5s as is, or get custom brackets for B6s and MK5/6s

Looking for $1600 OBO. Still installed, I'll get pics when it is removed.


----------



## shortwave360 (Jul 6, 2008)

***BNIB** Airlift XL slam MKV rears w/shocks $350 shipped**

Made a mistake when ordering the kit. All I've done is open up the box and read the instructions. Hardware kit, shocks, bags and plates are included in the kit and have never been used. Here it is new from Bagriders. I just want to minimize my loss and give a good deal to someone. 

*$300 + shipping*










*continental US only


----------



## flybye1 (Apr 24, 2009)

As stated above I have a full airlift kit forsale. This will come with everything needed to make your car go up and down+ extras. I have used this kit less than 500 miles.I bought everything new.I will post pictures in the next 24 hours (it's still on the car). I want $2300 picked up, if shipped you pay shipping.feel free to call me any time if you have any questions. 661-313-3938 Brandon. It will come with
2 front airlift strut and bags
2 rear airlift bags with brackets
2 koni yellow rear shocks
2 380 compressors
2 relays
2 fuse holders with new 30 amp fuses
2 leader lines
All quick canect fittings
Air line
1 set of front and rear manifolds
1 5gal tank
1 easy street ecu
1 easy street auto pilot controller


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

sold


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

sold


----------



## keepit (Jun 9, 2006)

For sale i have a few things located in VA if you have any questions just message me up here...

I have practically brand new Air Lift Rear bags and Brackets for a MKV, this is the standard set up not the XL kit, comes with bags, mounting brackets, 3/8 PTC fittings and Nutserts for the install. These bags have less then 100 miles on them got em and decided i wanted to go another route. This set up sells for $370.00 on airassisted.com id like to get $320.00 obo plus shipping.


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

FS: (1) Air House 2 3/8" universal bag. Brand new, never mounted. $50/ shipped


----------



## jtikompressor (Oct 29, 2004)

*airlift universal setup*

Selling a airlift universal setup. Would probably be good for a mk2 or 3 setup. I purchased these used (I was actually purchasing the set for the fronts) and do not have a use for them. The bags do not hold air. I contacted airlift and they said about $100 per bag to resleeve. If interested i can make the bottoms match. The fittings are 1/2" ptc. They appear to be dampening adjustable. 










Any questions or want more pics just ask. $150 shipped OBO or trades


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Fab-Lab Pressuryte*

For Sale: Fab-Lab Pressuryte. Brand New, never used. 

Decided winter tires for the audi are more important. 

Just want back what I paid for it. 

$350 shipped via fedex ground to the lower 48. 

More info can be found here: http://www.fab-labcustoms.com/info.htm


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Autoloc Air 8000*

Used AutoLoc Air8000 Digital Management System

Brand new controller and extension cable. Also comes with used controller with a few dead lcd bars and extension cable. 

Five VDO pressure senders. wired into a bank with 1/8" PTC fittings

Eight relays. 

This unit normally sells for $600 WITHOUT the senders or relays. 

*$350 shipped *fedex ground to the lower 48


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*For sale Barely used ViAir 450C*

I have a ViAir 450C it is very lightly used and in excellent condition. It is a 10 mechanically and a 9 cosmetically only because of a small tear in the tag. I tried to get a picture of the tear but it didnt come out well. I havent seen any of these used so I don't really know what to ask. Start at 190 shipped OBO. Possible trade.


----------



## Brownie1524 (Aug 30, 2010)

*FS MK5 airlift rear set up & extra rear bags too*

Got a used but in good condition Airlift rear bag set up, comes with the brackets and all - $300 obo
Also have 2 extra airlift tapered bags I'll sell for $100 with the kit for back ups or $150 separately.
Here's a quick pic of them with the kit, I'll get close ups this week.


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

*universal aerosports*

I have 2 universal aerosport bags with plate brackets. 
normal price = $400.00 + shipping
my price= $300.00 + shipping or make an offer..

About 3000 miles on them if that work perfectly!

Also have raceland front struts for mkII/mkIII I could include for $75.00 + shipping.
comes with springs and bumpstops

Universal Aerosport bag (blown)- 50.00
I think its like 40.00 to get it re sleeved from them...


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*FS: complete kit*

bought this kit couple years ago and never installed it. opened the boxes to look at it and thats it. it looks like the same kit that ECS sells. its the fully digital kit with autopilot managment! only thing thats missing is water trap! its for a mk4 golf/jetta
looking to sell it for $1800! IM me if interested


----------



## Brownie1524 (Aug 30, 2010)

Also have the basic manual management kit, doesn't come with tank or compressor, just the switch set up/ 1/4" air lines, any valves or whatever goes with that. - $150


----------



## bambam69 (May 5, 2009)

Up for sale is a good working ViAir 380c compressor from my old set up. Compressor runs great and puts out good air. I installed a new leader line with check valve ($40) to ensure proper operation. Has never given me any problems in over a year of operation. Only selling cause I upgraded. 150 OBO

















Next up are two pressure switches. Both work good. Just had them laying around as spares. First one is 120 on 150 off. Second is 165 on 200 off. 15 each


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*2 gauges*

I have 2 dual needle 220psi viair gauges with 1/8" fittings

50 shipped


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Old style Air Lift struts for mk4*

gone.


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

Aerosport 2 bags.

Hey all i have 2 universal air bags perfect for you all that want to go BOC. One has a little rub mark on it into the wiremesh a tad bit but holds air perfect and still has a ton of rubber (I am debating sending it for repair $40 if i do price goes up).

They were used for about 5months they both hold air overnight no problem. They come with leader lines and baak2basics brackets. 

Additional pics available on request.









Picture makes it look worse, like i said the wiremesh is visible but untouched and theres all the wire plus another layer of rubber below it.









Not pictured are the brackets (already installed on the top, lower is in my desk drawer).

Act now and ill throw in a pressure switch (which may or may not work lol).
$225 and free shipping anywhere in the lower 48.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Mk4 and Universal Air Ride Parts*


2x Universal AH2's w/ Mason Tech Gen 1 Rear brackets - $175



Fab-Lab Pressuryte - $250



7 Switch EAI Switch Box - $40



All items + s/h or pickup in Northern Virginia (20120)


----------



## shortwave360 (Jul 6, 2008)

*.*

.


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*MKIV front setup*

I have a complete front air setup for a mkiv. Setup consists of FK Highsport coils, UV bags, brackets, and stainless leaders. The coils have about 5000 miles of summer driving on them and the bags are practically new with about 50 miles on them. Everything works fine, *$635/ shipped*


----------



## UberBTMKIV (Oct 22, 2007)

*mkv BOC b&gs + firestone rears*

MKV b&g struts, fully dampening adjustable modified for Universal Aerosport bag...sway bar links have been cut and custom adapter plates have been made along with a little trimming to the locking collar so that the bag sits in place without any movement at all 

will come with stock strut mount bearing with less than 5k miles on it...one bag has a slight rub mark but not torn threw or leaking at all...for a BOC it goes low, about 1/4in away from laying frame on 18's and thats without spinning the shock all the way down into the sleeve. 










disregard the red and the decal...were trying something but didnt work hahaha that will be resprayed black 


also have some firestone 9002 rear air bags...pretty much the exact same one air lift uses in the rear kit...retail for 85-100 each...compressed measure at 5.25 in 











looking to get* $500 shipped* for the fronts...*$530 shipped* for the fronts and the spare aero sport bag 

and $110 shipped for the rears..they will not come with any adapter to bolt up to the MKV however if interested I can have one made that will keep the nipple in place and secure the bag perfectly..its what I ran and it was amazing! Not sure on how much that will be exactly but if interested ill eat some of the cost and do *$160 shipped!!* 




*If interested in both....$650 shipped with spare bag and adapter plate!!*


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

I have the mk4 airlift fronts and rears never installed. 950 shipped.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

480c dual pack compressors 325 shipped, perfect working condition


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*FS: Full Bagyard Bomber Mk3 setup w/ management*

I have forsale my Mk3 Bomber set up with management. I'm parting my car in hopes of getting an Audi A4 before winter. So here it goes: 

-Bagyard Bomber front and rear Struts 
-5 Gallon wrinkle black tank w/ 5 ports 
-Viair 380c Compressor 
-145psi pressure switch 
-SMC All metal water trap 
-AccuAir VU4 manifold (the new one with the gauge ports) 
-AccuAir Switch Speed controller set up (Brand Spankin New) 
-3/8" air line throughout 
-2 Viair 220psi black faced gauges 
-Custom front back switch set up (currently on car) can be included if stated so by the buyer 
-Generic Bosch 40amp Relay 

I believe that is all I have to include with the car. Overall the system barely has 2000 miles on it in total. It has zero leaks anywhere, both in the tank or bags. I have "long-hauled" the system driving down to H20 and back (about 130 miles) each way with ZERO issues what so ever. The ride is great and the struts are in perfect condition. I have one picture of the management as it sits in my car: 










In this picture you can see all of the management minus the switches. Everything works flawlessly and I couldn't be happier with the system. I just really want an Audi for the winter months with having to commute to and from school. I don't currently have any pictures of the struts, however everyone knows what the Bombers look like, and I can try to procur some pictures tomorrow, as it's raining today, but they are on the car and are staying on the car due to the fact it is my daily driver. I can still try and get some pictures tomorrow though. As for price, my asking price is as follows. 

$2,500 w/ everything + coils 
or 
$3,000 w/ everything straight sale 

Believe me when I tell you I have much more then that into this system, and for being pretty much the best of the best system out there, I feel the price is pretty good, is it OBO however, but no lowballers please


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

keepit said:


> For sale i have a few things located in VA if you have any questions just message me up here...
> 
> 1- 5 Gallon Accuair aluminum air tank, brand new never used got the kit and used a different style tank. Tank sells for 115 brand new on mason techs site id like to get 100 plus shipping OBO.
> 
> ...


 i do want, check pm


----------



## cdel15 (Sep 17, 2007)

*super 1 weeks sale*

first person that drives to my house with 1200 cash take my air.. 
bagyard bomber fronts 
rear firestone 
mason tech titanium 5 gallon tank 
fittings lines everything for your stock suspension and 1200.. 
1609-213-8734 call me for pics and i can send them through my phone..


----------



## phiLLy11 (Jul 8, 2009)

*FS: KSport Bag/Coil Front Setup - $475.00 & UVAIR Aero II Rear Bags - $175.00*

Hi Everybody! 

*IF YOU PICK UP THE FRONT AND REAR BAGS WITHIN THE WEEK OF (OCTOBER 18TH - 22ND), I WILL LET THEM GO FOR $550.00 + SHIPPING!*

Shipping, I don't see it being any-more than $100. They were $100.00 for a member when I quoted for them before for everything, so I don't think it'll be any-more than that.

*BUYER PAYS ALL FEES, BUYER WILL PAY SHIPPING, HOWEVER THAT CAN BE NEGOTIATED.*

Don't hesitate to buy from me, i'm a valued member of GolfMKV. Have bought and sold many things, so I wont' scam you, don't worry. (Username on GolfMKV: phil)

*I AM LOOKING FOR QUICK SALES ON BOTH OF THESE ITEMS. IF YOU MAKE ME AN OFFER, YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT I'LL TAKE! BUT BE REASONABLE. LOWER BALLERS, PLEASE STAY AWAY!*

*Ex*. If you decide to offer me $350.00 + Shipping for my Fronts, I am going to consider you a low-baller. Please be reasonable!

Pictures can be provided upon request.

*Information about Bag over Coil Front Setup*

Picked up an Air-Ride Setup from Keith (vtecthis) about 2 months ago. Had a nightmarish experience with him, but that's not what this post is about.

I have his Front Bag over Coil setup that he sold me FS right now. I'm looking to get *$475.00 OBO + Shipping[/U] for it.

It's a KSPORT STRUT from what i've been told, and the bag, IIRC is a UNIVERSAL AIR BAG. Works 100% fine, no leaks from the bag when it was installed.

Reason for sale is that I upgraded to a full Airlift Front and Rear kit from [email protected], as he offered me an insane deal that I couldn't pass up!

Pictures can be provided upon request for this.

Information about Rear Bag Setup (UVAIR Aero II)

Same story as above. You'll need new rear-brackets, as the ones currently were cut down way too far by vtecthis (Keith).

So i'm looking for $175.00 OBO + Shipping for it.

Other than the rear bracket being cut down too far, there is nothing wrong with it. Rear bag holds air 100% fine, no rips or anything in it.

REMEMBER, IM OPEN TO OFFERS. ALL PRICES ARE OBO, LOOKING TO GET RID OF EVERYTHING ASAP!

Thanks for looking guys!*


----------



## bagged _vdub (Sep 30, 2010)

mason tech fronts powder coated red
viair 400c 
pressure switch
5 gallon skinny tank
dd back bags
4 3/8 valves
ah2 back bags
30 feet of 3/8 airline
all the fittings you will need
water trap
more but i can't remember
mk4 plateform
1300.00 shipped obo


----------



## phiLLy11 (Jul 8, 2009)

phiLLy11 said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> *IF YOU PICK UP THE FRONT AND REAR BAGS WITHIN THE WEEK OF (OCTOBER 18TH - 22ND), I WILL LET THEM GO FOR $550.00 + SHIPPING!*
> 
> ...


*

Bump! *


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Bagyard & Air Ride Technologies full kit for MKIV or MK1 Audi TT - FWD*

I have practically everything you need to bag your MKIV Jetta, GTI, or Audi TT - FWD .

Suspension:
OG Bagyard front struts (from first group buy - 5k miles)
Bagyard Contitech MkIV rear bags (3k miles)

For Management:
Air Ride Technologies Ride Pro e2 digital controller
Air Ride Technologies Ride Pro e2 wire harness
(3) Air Ride Technologies Wireless Controllers
5-gallon 8-port tank wrapped in carbon leather
(2) Viair 380cc compressors
(1) Air Ride Techonologies 4-way Manifold (retails for $500)

The only parts you need to complete the kit are: air line and fittings.

Pricing:
Full Bagyard MKIV Kit - $1400
Management: $1250 for everything listed.

If you want anything shipped, all shipping expenses will be at the expense of the buyer. Will give price break for anyone looking to buy everything. I'm not firm on this price, so make *REASONABLE* offers.


----------



## SLMDB5 (Feb 1, 2010)

Still Available, lower price 



SLMDB5 said:


> FS: full digital management air setup.
> 
> Includes;
> Uni. Aerosport Front strut bags
> ...


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

I have a brand new set of HPS rear competition air bags. Had them as spares from when I had my MKIV. They're made for a MKV, but fit my MKIV no prob. Looking for $300. Great deal for someone piecing together a kit as a winter project.


----------



## UberBTMKIV (Oct 22, 2007)

*uvair aerosport*

have 1 used Aerosport BOC air bag...no rips, rub marks or damage what so ever to the bag...

no longer have that setup so this was my spare bag which I wont need anymore

looking to get $60 shipped!!


----------

